# Uber disabled my account for the dumbest reason.



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

So yesterday I tried going online as I got another hertz rental and with the price hike renting the damn car I wanted to get a early start. 
Well i tried going online and it kept saying “your account is disabled” (something along the lines of that) I did everything you can think of. logged out, logged back in, reset my phone. Same story “accounts disabled”.
I then tried the rider app. Same thing “accounts disabled”
I tried the UberEATS app. Also same thing.
Went back to the Uber Driver app. And tried logging into my delivery account.... That worked. Was able to go online as well.

So I can’t think of anything that would get me deactivated. So of course I decided to email Uber support about it. And of course they give me a generic response. But they basically said I’m not allowed to have multiple Uber accounts and I had to pick which one to keep. My passenger/UberX account or my delivery account.

Now I’m pissed because I can’t get rid of my rider account for odvious reasons. But I can’t get rid of my delivery account either. Because when I return the rental car I can’t use my passenger account for deliverys only because it would be the wrong car. Plus they won’t let me add my personal car to the passenger account without an inspection. So I’m screwed at that point. I would have to use my delivery only account. But their Basically telling I can have one or the other. And if I don’t get online and do some damn UberX soon. I would have gotten the damn rental for nothing. 

So has anyone had this happen recently? Or also what would you do in my situation? Could use some feedback.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

That's dumb of them. When I wanted to add my older car to my account for Delivery only (it's too old for riders), they told be I couldn't add it to my current account and told me specifically to start a different account for it using a different email address.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've done Uber Eats and never had to get a separate app. What's up with that?

I have a rider account and a driver account both with the same username, password and credit card info.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Well an update. I sent Uber support an email last night. They never responded to it but after waiting all day today for a response I decided to try to login and it worked. Bet the stupid support couldn’t come up with a generic response to my email lol
Lost 2 days of Uber wish it didn’t have to be the weekend when this happened but oh well


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If you do deliveries only, it doesn't matter what car you have on the profile; passengers aren't getting into it. Just drive your old car using your new car's profile in delivery only mode.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So yesterday I tried going online as I got another hertz rental and with the price hike renting the damn car I wanted to get a early start.
> Well i tried going online and it kept saying "your account is disabled" (something along the lines of that) I did everything you can think of. logged out, logged back in, reset my phone. Same story "accounts disabled".
> I then tried the rider app. Same thing "accounts disabled"
> I tried the UberEATS app. Also same thing.
> ...


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY"!


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> If you do deliveries only, it doesn't matter what car you have on the profile; passengers aren't getting into it. Just drive your old car using your new car's profile in delivery only mode.


Yeah but the problem with me was that I use a rental car. And when I return the car they actually take the car off my account so I get deactivated


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Is it economically feasible to Uber in a rental car? I'll have to think about that.


----------



## Tahoe_Jonn (Jul 14, 2016)

Wait !? Off topic but you can register a rental car ? What's th process? Is there a link or thread on this already ? Thanks !


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Is it economically feasible to Uber in a rental car? I'll have to think about that.





Tahoe_Jonn said:


> Wait !? Off topic but you can register a rental car ? What's th process? Is there a link or thread on this already ? Thanks !


The program is ended. Everybody has to return their cars.

You can't just use a car that you rented, because most of the time when you rent a car you sign a contract stating you will only use it for personal use, and because they would have to go back to the company or renting it from to find out about the insurance that they have on their end.

Uber had a special deal with Enterprise, and lift had one with Hertz. Yes, they were expensive. Uber's deal with Enterprise work for me for a year, though, but with special circumstances that ended January 1st of this year. After that, it was a matter of busting my butt to make sure I made my rental and got some money to put aside to finally buy my own.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> The program is ended. Everybody has to return their cars.
> 
> You can't just use a car that you rented, because most of the time when you rent a car you sign a contract stating you will only use it for personal use, and because they would have to go back to the company or renting it from to find out about the insurance that they have on their end.
> 
> Uber had a special deal with Enterprise, and lift had one with Hertz. Yes, they were expensive. Uber's deal with Enterprise work for me for a year, though, but with special circumstances that ended January 1st of this year. After that, it was a matter of busting my butt to make sure I made my rental and got some money to put aside to finally buy my own.


In my market Uber has a partnership with Hertz. When Uber ended there partnership with enterprise, the hertz rentals went up in price. But it's still available in the San Francisco market.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Is it economically feasible to Uber in a rental car? I'll have to think about that.


If you drive a lot {1500 miles a week}, YES.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> If you drive a lot {1500 miles a week}, YES.


In other words
The amount of driving it takes to scrape out a sustenance level existance working uber.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> In my market Uber has a partnership with Hertz. When Uber ended there partnership with enterprise, the hertz rentals went up in price. But it's still available in the San Francisco market.


Be aware that hurts has apparently ended its relationship with lift and a lot of markets as well. I was trying to say that the program was ending for both companies, but somehow that it got all messed up and I was probably distracted! LOL

At any rate, the rental companies are figuring out that the miles put on Rideshare cars, the abuse that the cars take from the passengers, and the frequency of accidents (more driving means more risk), means it's just not a very profitable Venture for them. I believe the plan is to eliminate the program, as the contracts with the TNCs come due for renewal.

If my market is any indication, and what I've heard is true, there really isn't a whole lot of notice given to the driver who is renting. Maybe a couple of weeks. If you know anybody out there in the rental, tell them to stash as much money as they can and get their own as quickly as possible. It's not just because it's a better financial decision at this stage, but rather the rug is going to be ripped out from under them and they need to protect themselves if they want to keep driving. If they don't... :::shrug:::


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> But they basically said I'm not allowed to have multiple Uber accounts and I had to pick which one to keep. My passenger/UberX account or my delivery account.
> 
> Now I'm pissed because I can't get rid of my rider account for odvious reasons. But I can't get rid of my delivery account either.
> 
> So has anyone had this happen recently? Or also what would you do in my situation? Could use some feedback.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Jdelacruz129 said:


> Well an update. I sent Uber support an email last night. They never responded to it but after waiting all day today for a response I decided to try to login and it worked.


I have an UberX and Uber Taxi account. (Uber Taxi is not available in your part of California.) I had some Rocket Scientist in Pondicherry try to tell me that I could not have both. It took several e-Mails with *PLEASE ESCALATE* in the subject line to get it straightened out. I suspect that the last one went Stateside, as the name was different on it. I kept trying to explain to Mr. Rocket Scientist that Uber in fact, REQUIRES that I have a separate account with separate e-Mail addresses for Uber Taxi and UberX. He simply did not get it. As he was in Pondicherry, I tried sending the same e-Mail in French, but that did not work, either.


----------



## Gobolts04 (Aug 1, 2017)

I also have 2 accounts. I have 2 cars and one is a 2 door. So THEY set up an eats only account so I can drive that car and one for my 4 door that does both.


----------

